# Nesting



## Startail Fan (Oct 20, 2009)

O.k ,so my Saxon Monks started to make a nest 3 days ago ,and its coming along pretty good ,and the female sets all day ,however at night both male and female sleep on the ledge in their cage. Will the female lay soon ?? Should the male be setting at all ?? Will she stop sleeping on the ledge ??

Thanks in advance ,as I'm still new to pigeons at the age of 14 ,and even newer to breeding them.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Once two eggs are laid, the second egg is usually a day after the first, the mail will sit from around ten in the morning till five in the afternoon. The female takes the night shift. Patience, if they are building it the eggs will come.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

What your birds are doing now is very common. You'll have eggs within a week if the nest is the way they like it.


----------

